#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Which is the most flexible CMS for blogging?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

One of my friends wants to start her personal blog where she wishes to write lifestyle and travel blogs. but she doesn't have that much knowledge in CMS. She is looking for a flexible and user-friendly CMS for her blog. Can you guys suggest me the most flexible CMS site?


Thank you.

----------

